# Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter



## NewsBytes (Jan 20, 2010)

Serious Sam: The First Encounter was originally released in 2001 by the now defunct publishers Gathering of Developers. The game was a runaway success due in part to its wicked sense of humor and partly due to developer&rsquo;s fresh take on what had become a tired genre. This game was released in a time when a game&rsquo;s engine seemed to matter more than the game itself. Serious Sam was intended to be a tech demo of Croteam&rsquo;s Serious Engine technology and it was released at a re...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

